# Nissan altima 97 dashboard light flickering off & on



## gxs (Oct 8, 2005)

Help!!!!!!!!!!!

I own a Nissan Altima 97 and for the last 2 years or so my dashboard light is flickering on&off Intermittently. 
Any ideals what it could be ???????


Please advise.


Thanks,
Jack.


----------



## mr2mike (Oct 9, 2005)

gxs said:


> Help!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I own a Nissan Altima 97 and for the last 2 years or so my dashboard light is flickering on&off Intermittently.
> Any ideals what it could be ???????
> ...


Possibly, corrosion on the dimmer switch. Try cycling it full on and completely dim a couple of times to get rid of it. They just don't get used so they get corroded and this is what causes it to flicker sometimes.


----------



## gxs (Oct 8, 2005)

mr2mike said:


> Possibly, corrosion on the dimmer switch. Try cycling it full on and completely dim a couple of times to get rid of it. They just don't get used so they get corroded and this is what causes it to flicker sometimes.


I'll give that a Try. I will let you kow if that worked.

Thanks for the info.

gxs.


----------

